

Sample admissions interview questions released - yagibear
http://www.ox.ac.uk/media/news_stories/2011/111004.html

======
stfu
Somewhat surprising that they don't do consulting cases in their undergraduate
admission procedure. I mean you can't start with these early enough, right?
... .. .

